
Why I Left Point72 for Crypto Investing - pdog
http://fortune.com/2018/08/01/crypto-hedge-fund-why-i-left/
======
anoncoward111
Nobody invests, everybody speculates. Even bank accounts carry risk in certain
circumstances.

